
Spectre example code - DyslexicAtheist
https://gist.github.com/ErikAugust/724d4a969fb2c6ae1bbd7b2a9e3d4bb6
======
DyslexicAtheist
to make it work on my test system running debian, gcc7 I changed the
CACHE_HIT_THRESHOLD and fixed errors/warnings gcc choked on:

    
    
      [] joachim ~/src/spectre $ diff spectre.c.1 spectre.c
      50c50
      < #define CACHE_HIT_THRESHOLD(80) /* assume cache hit if time <= threshold */
      ---
      > #define CACHE_HIT_THRESHOLD (100) /* assume cache hit if time <= threshold */
      136c136
      <       (value[0] > 31 && value[0] < 127 ? value[0] : "?"), score[0]);
      ---
      >       (value[0] > 31 && value[0] < 127 ? value[0] : '?'), score[0]);
      142c142
      < }
      \ No newline at end of file
      ---
      > }
    
    

and compiled it with: gcc spectre.c -o spectre -march=native -g -O3 (not using
-g or -O3 wouldn't work)

CPU:

    
    
      vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
      cpu family	: 6
      model		: 142
      model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7500U CPU @ 2.70GHz

